# Question about partial fursuits



## paroapockinroo (Apr 4, 2012)

So i'm going to be making one soon and i wasn't too sure about starting with a full one.  It will consist (obviously) of the tail, feet, and head but i'm doing full arms since they are wing arms.  So obviously these things get extremely hot.  I was wondering, to avoid other people seeing you sweat like a hog (which i do XP ) do you just wear multiple shirts?? Any other partial suiters advice please?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 4, 2012)

You don't need to wear multiple shirts.

And yes, partial do get hot but not as hot as wearing a fullsuit. You will sweat, that's a fact, but unless you are one of those types that sweat heavily it won't matter as much.

I wear a hoodie for the most part since I do not have arms...yet for my fursuit. 

Know your limits, stay hydrated, and take breaks when you feel fatigued.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Apr 4, 2012)

Thats the thing though i do sweat a lot ^^;  (and thank you  )


----------



## Viridis (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, a fan inside the head of the fursuit can usually help with perspiration coming from your face.  Usually these are something similar to what you would use for a CPU, only they are run off a 9-volt battery.  

Hopefully using this route, you can avoid some sweating. If you sweat a tremendous amount, nothing short of a rubber suit under your clothing can stop it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 25, 2015)

Honestly, where the fuck did this guy come from and to what purpose does he serve? I'm so confused right now.


----------

